# New trek kits from PL



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

When will we hear what the new trek kits are going to be from PL?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I think it may be at the show in Vegas. October? November? Can't
remember when it was last year. Anyway, if Dave sees this thread he will
answer you for sure.

James (who would like to see a couple more 1/1000th ships -  )


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Announcements for the rest of 2004 and first half of 2005 will probably be mads in October at RCHTA and Hobby Visions.
Dave


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks Dave! *

*......gee I sure hope the Disney Nautilus and TOS Shuttle craft are BIG kits!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't beat around the bush, Flukey, tell us what ya want.
(me? 1/350 TOS E, 1/1000 1701-D, 1/24 TOS shuttle. Thanks for asking )


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I somehow expect we'll see reissued Cutaway Enterprise, Enterprise D, Deep Space 9.

Hope I am wrong.

Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ The last two I could stand, hopefully with the D accurized a wee bit and options for the 3 nacelled version. 

I hope someone will DESTROY the molds to the cutaway!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I somehow expect we'll see reissued Cutaway Enterprise, Enterprise D, Deep Space 9.
> 
> Hope I am wrong.
> 
> Steve


 Oh, God help us.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Originally Posted by *Steve CultTVman Iverson*
_I somehow expect we'll see reissued Cutaway Enterprise, Enterprise D, Deep Space 9._

_Hope I am wrong._

_Steve_
_and JohnP:_
Oh, God help us.



You Guy's Didn't like Ertl's Ent. D ? I've herd the "Cutaway was Bad but what's amatter with the "D"? just curious
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm still hoping for 1/1000 Enterprise-A.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

There are a handful of kits I'd like to see, but there are two essential ones I'm longing for. Eventually I want to see a gorgeous 1/350 scale TOS _Enterprise._ But for the more immediate future I want very very much to see a 1/24 scale TOS _Galileo_ shuttlecraft, preferably done along the lines of Phil Broad's and FourMadMen's work on the vehicle. Either way if Thomas Sasser is involved then I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

The cutaway, with a lot of effort, gives a pretty good representation of the grey lady. Much better than the 18" in fit and accuracy. Still I hope PL does some new kit as well as reissue some old ones. Some of those old kits are ridiculously priced now on eBay. Especially the Leif Erickson ship/SpockSnake/ and Galileo. Difficult for people (like me) who just want to build, and are not in it for it's "collectibility".!!!


----------



## JerseyPhoenix (Jun 2, 2004)

If we are getting a 1/350 Ent maybe they could do a 1/350 for each of the letters? Wouldn't that be nice to have the same scale and detail for all the different E's


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JerseyPhoenix said:


> If we are getting a 1/350 Ent maybe they could do a 1/350 for each of the letters? Wouldn't that be nice to have the same scale and detail for all the different E's


 I guess you weren't around for the size duscussion a few months ago, eh? 
The 1701-D would be 6 feet long by 5 feet wide; the 1701-E longer. betcha we won't be seeing a plastic model of them in our lifetimes. 



lonfan said:


> You Guy's Didn't like Ertl's Ent. D ?


 I LOVE the Ertl 1701-D! I have ten of them. 
I'd rather not see RC2 hijack the PL name to reissue Ertl kits; I'd rather see PL issue NEW kits - like a more-accurate 1701-D in 1/1000 (25").


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

JerseyPhoenix said:


> If we are getting a 1/350 Ent maybe they could do a 1/350 for each of the letters? Wouldn't that be nice to have the same scale and detail for all the different E's


The thing is not all the suffixed _E's_ would really be marketable. Beyond the original and refit "A and TNG "D" I don't see a truly viable market for the others.


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

The ONLY Ertl trek kits I'd like to see reissued are the 2500 scales, and the 1400 scale Ent. C and Ent. E.


Other than that I want a 350 scale TOS Enterprise, 1000 scale Ent. A, Ent. C, Ent. D and Ent. E. I'd also like to see a 350 scale K'tiinga with parts to make either a ST:1 version or a ST:6 Kronos 1.


----------



## JerseyPhoenix (Jun 2, 2004)

John,

I didn't say it was plausible. But I still would like to see a 1/350 Ent-D.

However, my mother once told me that "the only way to get something done in life is through persistance..." so I'm hoping that maybe my continual request for the E's in 1/350 will get answered. :tongue:


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, I'll chime in and say in the snap scale, I'd like a 1/1000 Refit, of course, and a 1/1000 NX. A 1/1000 model with the options for both versions of Excelsior or the Enterprise-B would be very nice, though after that we're getting into big kits.

And when we go for big kits, I REALLY want a 1/350 TOS Enterprise!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think we should make "Disseminator of Flawed Information, Self-appointed Expert" or "DFI SAE"  a recognized professional designation around here!

We coudl even print it on T-shirts.

Huzz, DFI, SAE


----------



## JerseyPhoenix (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd buy acouple


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Ahhh... the old wish list. :roll: Okay, I'll play to get in my votes again. These may be in order of preference.

*1/1000*
Enterprise-D with extras to make the AGT version
Excelsior with parts to make the Enterprise-B
Enterprise-C
Steamrunner (Hey, a guy can dream, can't he?)
Reliant
Enterprise-A
NX-01

*1/350*
NX-01
TOS Enterprise
Reliant
USS Grissom
Excelsior with parts to make the Enterprise-B


Well, that's all I can think of for now. I may edit later as my whims change! :devil:


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> *1/350*
> NX-01


Congatulations! Your wish has been granted!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JerseyPhoenix said:


> John,
> 
> I didn't say it was plausible. But I still would like to see a 1/350 Ent-D.


 I don't know if the threads are still around, but we've seen a couple. One fella bought a 6-foot store display model that now fills up a room in his house, and someone else here got a similar unassembled itm recently.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Big Uhura! 

Huzz


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Big Uhura!


<Scotty> Now why would you want that bucket of bolts? </Scotty>


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

How about the 'J'?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm sure that Scotty would agree with me that Uhura was nicely bolted together!!!  

Huzz


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> I'm sure that Scotty would agree with me that Uhura was nicely bolted together!!!
> 
> Huzz


Try to remember that the operitive word is WAS.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Well. We'll all know here in a couple of months what's in store (pun) for the year 2005 from the good folks at PL.

Basically, I want what Jeff W. wants. Plus a few reissues of the AMT Spock/3-headed snake, Leif Erickson cruiser and a couple other classic Trek kits to round out the line.

I figger we probably won't see the TOS 1701 in 1/350th until 2006 for the 40th Anniversary, but I would be ecstatic if they surprised us with it for next year. They won't lose any money either way, on account of I will buy whatever anyone else doesn't and fill my garage with them. 

I don't suppose that _all_ of the 1/1000 ships will be 'snap' kits. The larger 1701-C, -D and -E will probably get more of the expensive 'serious glue kit' features, like clear area inserts for viewports and the like and will be geared toward the more experienced modeler, ala the 1/350 line.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

The old AMT "Spock w/Snakes" kit would have to be a reverse-engineered mold job.... AMT butchered the mold to make a "pajama-uniform Spock" when ST:TMP came out. They cut the snakes off the base (by cutting the base in half), removed Spock's phaser and extended the index finger on that hand so he's pointing at nothing...  ... and recut the mold to add TMP uniform details to the figure.

As far as the 1/350 scale kits... let's see... the count stands at 1 Federation & 1 Klingon at 1/1000 scale... and 2 Federation, 0 Klingon at 1/350 scale.... OK, time for a 1/350 scale K'Tinga to go with the 1/350 refit E. You guys will have to wait till the show's anniversary for the 1/350 classic E. :dude:


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

I wouldn't mind having a 1/350 Ent-D. If ya ain't got room, there's still plenty of home remodelling season left (accounting for good weather, of course...). Could request a 1/350 starbase...  


Seriously though, I wouldn't mind seeing the following:

1/350 K'tinga
1/1000 (or, more than likely, smaller) Regula 1
1/350 Grissom
1/1000 TOS Romulan Warbird/War Eagle (according to SFB, the only difference is the War Eagle is the warp capable version, while the Warbird is sublight only.) to complement the 1/1000 TOS Ent. Maybe throw in a Romulan decal-bashed version (or two) of the K'tinga for a diorama or something...
1/350 Excelsior (NX and NCC)/Lakota/Ent-B
TOS Ent Bridge (Ertl's was alright, but there's room for improvement), and perhaps ST1-6 Ent Bridge as well
TOS Transporter!!! Why hasn't this been done (or has it and I'm the last to know)? <muttering>Engineering, maybe?</muttering>
Klingon B-10 Battleship. This is my "way out in left field" vote, so this is more or less wishful thinking and can be ignored as warranted. This one comes from SFB lore as one of the biggest ships in the game. Nothing more than a K'tinga on 'roids with 4 engines (two in the standard spots and the other two are attached to the neck of the boom).

Now to help me get this straight...is the D7 and K'tinga the same ship? I can't keep this straight, and being a casual Star Fleet Battles player doesn't help any.

<clarification>BTW, the Warbird/War Eagle is commonly referred to as the Romulan Bird of Prey (think Balance of Terror if I'm not making any sense).</clarification>


----------



## morbius (Jun 10, 2004)

A 1/350 scale Valdore-class Warbird would be nice as well - the only redeeming feature of Nemesis IMHO...!


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Ooh, Ohh! What about a post-destruct sequence saucer section for the 1/350 TMP Ent?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

EvilWays said:


> 1/1000 (or, more than likely, smaller) Regula 1


 Regula 1 is much smaller than the Enterprise. 1/1000 would be fine, and a 1/350 wouldn't be all that big either.



> Now to help me get this straight...is the D7 and K'tinga the same ship? I can't keep this straight, and being a casual Star Fleet Battles player doesn't help any.


 
The D7 is the tv series Klingon ship (smooth skin). The K'Tinga is the uprated version first seen in the Motion Picture (lotsa hull plates). They're considered two completely different vessels, the K'Tinga being a new-build improvement on the old D7 design.




> Ooh, Ohh! What about a post-destruct sequence saucer section for the 1/350 TMP Ent?


 http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/warp_models/images/damage1.jpg
http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/warp_models/default.htm


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Scratchbuilding is the way to go for the destroyed saucer section. I'm gonna do wunna those myself with the 1/350 kit.

The 1/1000 TOS Romulan ship will be out this fall - in the form of diecast.


----------



## kahless72 (Jan 6, 2004)

Well I guess i will put my 2¢ in:
Romulan Warbird(TNG) 1\350th or 1\1000th scale
Klingon Bird of Prey 1\350th
TOS Klingon D7 and Romulan Bird of Prey and Enterprise 1701 
1\350th scale
Negh'Var class ship 1\350th
A shuttle package (TOS, Movie style, TNG, DS9, and Voyager) 
1\1000th scale


----------



## ghostbuster (May 30, 2004)

all i ask is a 1/1000 scale enterprise-e


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

People should probably stop thinking there's ANY chance of ships anywhere near the size of, or bigger than, the Enterprise-D (6 feet longg x 5 feet wide) in 1/350. Negh'Vars (6 feet, 4 3/4 inches in 1/350) and Warbirds (11 FEET 3 INCHES LONG in 1/350!)?!!?  Come ON now, let's give them realistic requests.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


> People should probably stop thinking there's ANY chance of ships anywhere near the size of, or bigger than, the Enterprise-D (6 feet longg x 5 feet wide) in 1/350.


 Already got one. 



> Negh'Vars (6 feet, 4 3/4 inches in 1/350) and Warbirds (11 FEET 3 INCHES LONG in 1/350!)?!!?  Come ON now, let's give them realistic requests.


 I agree totally. I totally agree.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Regula 1 is much smaller than the Enterprise. 1/1000 would be fine, and a 1/350 wouldn't be all that big either.


Hmm...from the shot of Ent slowing along side Regula 1 in ST2, I was given the impression that R-1 was bigger...camera angle trickery to make it appear that way, perhaps?



John P said:


> http://www.federationmodels.com/mod...ges/damage1.jpg
> http://www.federationmodels.com/mod...els/default.htm


Yeah, that's for the AMT/Ertl Ent-A...but it'll still make a good reference I guess. I better start learning how to modify as such while I have time...still learning the finer arts of epoxy putty. Anyone have a closeup of the torpedo launcher that comes with that kit? I'd like to compare it to vidcaps from ST3.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

John P said:


> People should probably stop thinking there's ANY chance of ships anywhere near the size of, or bigger than, the Enterprise-D (6 feet longg x 5 feet wide) in 1/350. Negh'Vars (6 feet, 4 3/4 inches in 1/350) and Warbirds (11 FEET 3 INCHES LONG in 1/350!)?!!?  Come ON now, let's give them realistic requests.


There goes the request for the 1/350 Valdore (that'd be one helluva wingspan  )...what would the size be in 1/1000 scale?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, lesse, Ex-astris-scientia lists the length at 604 meters, so 60.4cm at 1/1000, or 23.73 inches - perfect size!


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Well, lesse, Ex-astris-scientia lists the length at 604 meters, so 60.4cm at 1/1000, or 23.73 inches - perfect size!


What about the wingspan? My guess would be approx. 35-40" (ballparking it from just eyeing the pic from Ex-astris-scientia).

Or is _that_ measurement the wingspan?


----------



## kahless72 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fine, just to keep it reality, My vote is for a Klingon Bird of Prey in the 1\350th scale. 
Though, a Vor'cha Class would be great. I had so many plans for the AMT model that I ran out of room for all the stuff I wanted to put in it; a bigger model would be great. Same goes for the BOP.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Get the Playmates one. It's pretty close to 1/350th.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> Scratchbuilding is the way to go for the destroyed saucer section. I'm gonna do wunna those myself with the 1/350 kit.


How difficult do you think it'd be to do a ST6 battle damaged saucer with a hole thru the saucer a few meters (in actual size, so more like a half-inch approximately) from the hyphen between the 1 and A in the registry number and another hole on the port aft side of the saucer just up from the planet sensor array on the underside? Even though I'm not skilled enough to handle this (yet), I'd figure I'd ask anyways since I'm looking to buy at least a case of the 1/350 Enterprise.

Pic of the ST6 damange I'm referring to:
http://www.startreksite.com/pictures/TMP_20.jpg - Torpedo causing thru-hull hole
I believe the other saucer hole is shown on Chang's BoP viewscreen during his "Tickle us, do we not laugh? Prick up, do we not bleed? Wrong us, shall we not avenge?" line, unless I'm just seeing things and it's just a "scuff mark". I can't find a pic ATM and I don't have the DVD to make a vidcap.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Ahhh... the old wish list. :roll: Okay, I'll play to get in my votes again. These may be in order of preference.
> 
> *1/1000*
> Enterprise-D with extras to make the AGT version
> ...


 YEAH! What his highness said (with the exception of the NX-01. Got one, already.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

xr4sam said:


> YEAH! What his highness said (with the exception of the NX-01. Got one, already.:thumbsup:


Well, but not in 1/1000! I got a 1/1400 & 1/350, but not 1/1000!
Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

How about a nice detailed & affortable Delta Flyer. And an Ent B would also be sweet............ October is very near so let's just wait and dream.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> People should probably stop thinking there's ANY chance of ships anywhere near the size of, or bigger than, the Enterprise-D (6 feet longg x 5 feet wide) in 1/350. Negh'Vars (6 feet, 4 3/4 inches in 1/350) and Warbirds (11 FEET 3 INCHES LONG in 1/350!)?!!?  Come ON now, let's give them realistic requests.


Like, "Please do the 1/350th TOS E next, and thereby avoid any possibility of rioting throughout trekdom!"

Let's not get cute guys!

1/350th TOS E next.

Everything else is lagniappe!


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Everything else is lagniappe!


Brown, or white?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

HOW'S ABOUT A RE-ISSUE MR SPOCK KIT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

MitchellmaniaHOW'S ABOUT A RE-ISSUE MR SPOCK KIT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

AGREED! And not that Crummy Retooled Monstrosity from 1979! The Original from AURORA/AMT with the Three-Headed Serpent! Right?

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Oh Yeah, I want a Model of a GORN (My Personal Fave Alien and Episode) lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

lonfan said:


> MitchellmaniaHOW'S ABOUT A RE-ISSUE MR SPOCK KIT!!!
> 
> AGREED! And not that Crummy Retooled Monstrosity from 1979! The Original from AURORA/AMT with the Three-Headed Serpent! Right?
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


 Lon, all ya gotta do is hit that "quote" button, man!! It does it all for ya!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"Oh ...Oh My...Well...Never Mind." lol

Lon/John


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

justinleighty said:


> Brown, or white?


Sorry, sometimes forget that not everyone here is from New Orleans. :freak: 

Lagniappe is a french term for something extra, free, an add-on that a merchant or someone else selling you something gives you when you buy something.

The 1/350th E is the the meat of what everyone wants,
everything else is gravy!!!


----------



## kahless72 (Jan 6, 2004)

But wouldn't it be great to have a Klingon BOP with the Refit Enterprise. I would think it would.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Like, "Please do the 1/350th TOS E next, and thereby avoid any possibility of rioting throughout trekdom!"
> 
> Let's not get cute guys!
> 
> ...


 Nope, sorry.. you Federation fans have had your fun in 1/350th scale. K'Tinga battlecruiser before TOS E.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

EvilWays said:


> How difficult do you think it'd be to do a ST6 battle damaged saucer with a hole thru the saucer a few meters (in actual size, so more like a half-inch approximately) from the hyphen between the 1 and A in the registry number and another hole on the port aft side of the saucer just up from the planet sensor array on the underside? Even though I'm not skilled enough to handle this (yet), I'd figure I'd ask anyways since I'm looking to buy at least a case of the 1/350 Enterprise.
> 
> Pic of the ST6 damange I'm referring to:
> http://www.startreksite.com/pictures/TMP_20.jpg - Torpedo causing thru-hull hole
> I believe the other saucer hole is shown on Chang's BoP viewscreen during his "Tickle us, do we not laugh? Prick up, do we not bleed? Wrong us, shall we not avenge?" line, unless I'm just seeing things and it's just a "scuff mark". I can't find a pic ATM and I don't have the DVD to make a vidcap.


Here's how ya do it! String up your model a good distance away, take out a .22 and aim REEEAAAALLLLY carefully!!! 

-Dan


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Sorry, sometimes forget that not everyone here is from New Orleans. :freak:
> 
> Lagniappe is a french term for something extra, free, an add-on that a merchant or someone else selling you something gives you when you buy something.


Lagniappe is really a word from New Orleans 'cause I speak french and I've got no freakin idea what it means ..... I'm sure the same thing happens between Australian, Brits and in the US.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

tripdeer said:


> Here's how ya do it! String up your model a good distance away, take out a .22 and aim REEEAAAALLLLY carefully!!!
> 
> -Dan


Hmm...that might work for the 1/350 model (it just might), but then again, it might buckle or warp either the upper half or lower half of the saucer due to lack of reinforcement inside the saucer...


----------



## kahless72 (Jan 6, 2004)

U.S.S. Enterprise 1701 (TOS) Vs a 45, now that's target practice. *Evil Laughs*


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

f1steph said:


> Lagniappe is really a word from New Orleans 'cause I speak french and I've got no freakin idea what it means ..... I'm sure the same thing happens between Australian, Brits and in the US.


I believe it's probably an antiquainted French word, I remember it being a term that one of Louisiana's first french governors' wife was quoted as using about 200 years ago.

Many people who speak modern French have commented that the French spoken in Louisiana by both Acadian French as well as by those who settled in the city proper, is full of older terms that aren't often used these days.

But back to the subject at hand,
I can't even think about wishing for another subject or breathing easy until I have a 1/350 TOS Enterprises in my hands...


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

kahless72 said:


> U.S.S. Enterprise 1701 (TOS) Vs a 45, now that's target practice. *Evil Laughs*


taH pagh taHbe' *gestures toward hanging Ent-A model* :devil: 






We need a Klingon smily...


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

See the last 3 paragraphs of http://www.underthesun.cc/Classics/Twain/lifeonmississippi/lifeonmississippi43.html for Mark Twain's quote on "lagniappe".


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Pygar said:


> See the last 3 paragraphs of http://www.underthesun.cc/Classics/Twain/lifeonmississippi/lifeonmississippi43.html for Mark Twain's quote on "lagniappe".


Thanks for the info, though the quote from the French governor's wife I remember predates it, perhaps it was a Spanish term.

In the case of the French governor's wife, she trafficed in drugs, and her idea of Lagniappe I think involved opium derivatives.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

_EDIT:_ Oops. Didn't realize this had already been answered.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Boy you learn ALL kinds of Nifty stuff here! lol


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Many people who speak modern French have commented that the French spoken in Louisiana by both Acadian French as well as by those who settled in the city proper, is full of older terms that aren't often used these days.


Kinda like how the Amish use "Thee" and "Thy."

Then again, don't even get started on Pennsylvania Dutch (or is it Deutsche?).


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Actually thee/thou/thy are the familiar (friendly) forms while you/you/your are the formal forms. I guess the Amish continue to be friendly whereas most English speakers have long-ago given up on friendliness. 
Other languages ratain this distinction, e.g., French Vous/Vous vs Tu/Toi.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

uss_columbia said:


> Actually thee/thou/thy are the familiar (friendly) forms while you/you/your are the formal forms. I guess the Amish continue to be friendly whereas most English speakers have long-ago given up on friendliness.
> Other languages ratain this distinction, e.g., French Vous/Vous vs Tu/Toi.



Yeah, but the point being, the rest of us "modern speakers" (or to the Amish, the "English") gave up on those forms some time back.

And shoot, if you're not sure if most English speakers have given up on friendliness, hang out in New York for a while! :devil:


----------



## kahless72 (Jan 6, 2004)

Making a fleet of AMT\Ertl models the center attraction at July 4th party. LOL


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

kahless72 said:


> Making a fleet of AMT\Ertl models the center attraction at July 4th party. LOL


When I was a kid I always wanted a Reliant model, and AMT hadn't released one, so I took an Enterprise and tried to convert it. Let's just say the effort wasn't pretty.

So I used a bunch of fireworks and made a massively battle-damaged saucer. In fact, it's probably still in my parents' attic back home. Could work for a Wolf 359 scene ...


----------

